# Southern AZ Gaming Group



## Loric (Jul 7, 2002)

Will shortly be moving to southern arizona (in all liklihood), in the Sierra Vista area, but could probably commute to tucson for a good game.  Anyhow, I was wondering if there was anyone in the area who has an open seat at their game table.

I posted here in the general forums because of the greater traffic.

Thanks
Loric


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 7, 2002)

That's a great way to _really_ irritate your moderators, my friend.  Please post in the appropriate forum.

Thread moved.


----------

